# WTB: avet lx



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

WTB Avet LX, lefty preferred but will buy a righty too


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Avet LX 4.6 MC. Upgraded handle included (I like this one a lot- I'm actually going to buy an identical one if I sell this since I have it on two of my other reels). Reel cover included. Braid not included. Location: NC. Price: $275 shipped.

Wouldn't be able to ship until next week. Bought an Avet SX Raptor and want to cast it a few times before deciding whether to sell this one.

Pictures attached below.

Any interest?















-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Frogfish- Any interest?

-Mike


----------

